
It's 2016, did we fix the C10K problem? - fffrad
http://idiallo.com/blog/c10k-2016
======
jepler
In 1999(!) the earliest version of the C10k paper I tracked down had this to
say:

And computers are big, too. You can buy a 500MHz machine with 1 gigabyte of
RAM and six 100Mbit/sec Ethernet card for $3000 or so. Let's see - at 10000
clients, that's 50KHz, 100Kbytes, and 60Kbits/sec per client. It shouldn't
take any more horsepower than that to take four kilobytes from the disk and
send them to the network once a second for each of ten thousand clients. (That
works out to $0.30 per client, by the way. Those $100/client licensing fees
some operating systems charge are starting to look a little heavy!) So
hardware is no longer the bottleneck.

([http://web.archive.org/web/19990508164301/http://www.kegel.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/19990508164301/http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html))

If we haven't fixed the C10k problem with 17 years of hardware advancements,
it's a pretty poor reflection on software engineering.

~~~
fffrad
When you get the one click wordpress install on some hosting companies, you
also get a lot of preinstalled plugins.

These plugins only bloat your website.

~~~
tracker1
Not to mention missing and/or poorly configured caching defaults...

------
zzzcpan
> The problem is, all those on shared hosting can't handle 100 concurrent
> users without crashing.

This is not a configuration problem though, but a shared hosting problem. Most
of the modern shared hosting is no longer a shared hosting. Instead, each
client gets a tiny slice of server resources and never more, not even for a
day. Their rationale for this is to host more clients on the same server. And
they seem to be ok with clients leaving if their websites went down because of
this. Some even make money selling such solutions, like cloudlinux.

------
jetskindo
There needs to be a shared hosting static page generator solution. WordPress
does have a plug in but the average user doesn't even know it's a problem.

